# best cheap method substrate for low light crypt/sword tank



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi 
I want to set up a low light (160w T12 shop light), non CO2 crypt/sword tank. 
Any suggestions on substrate for this tank?
I want to try and make this a nice tank. Thanks for looking/answering!


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

You can use dirt with sand on top-IF you are not going to be moving stuff around.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I always thought flourite was "fairly" cheap. If you don't want to buy more but need more substrate volume, mix it with normal aquarium gravel. And I too agree, sand would look nice so long as it's not disrupted.


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

sand? Hmm maybe.. I wanted to put sand in the front of the tank, where no plants were.. lol but I would like to see what some more ppl ahve to say..

fishmaster.. dirt? what kind of dirt?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

While it is possible to have success with dirt/soil, it can also turn into a mess.

Unless you really know what you're doing with dirt, I'd stay away from it.


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

ya, I have no idea how to handle a dirt substrate. any other suggestions?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Shultz aquatic plant soil is relatively cheap. It is very light and gets moved around easily, but if you're willing to deal with that it grows very nice plants. It's available at just about any garden center.


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

yes, I was thinking of that... but pouring in the water after that can be a pain.. lol 
it is a good idea. is there anything I can top it off with that would stop it from going everywhere?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Why not just get Flourite with a dabble of peat on the bottom? This is a tried and true substrate which is relatively cheap and reliable. 

Perhaps I am weird, but I believe the 'dirt' of an aquarium is important. Since you are going to be growing a lot of root feeders, I'd invest into the flourite/bottom with peat combination.

Carlos


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

normally I use peat on the bottom then add 1 inch miricle grow potting soil, topped off with 1 inch of sand. This works good for me,but It might not work for you if you move plants alot. If you are not sure you can pull it off stay away from my method. Thanks


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Doesn't the miracle grow stuff cause an ammonia spike? You'd need a good biological filter/culture to dampen the urea stuff, wouldn't you? (Or at least not have any fish, otherwise :axe: )


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

tsunami said:


> Why not just get Flourite with a dabble of peat on the bottom? This is a tried and true substrate which is relatively cheap and reliable.
> 
> Perhaps I am weird, but I believe the 'dirt' of an aquarium is important. Since you are going to be growing a lot of root feeders, I'd invest into the flourite/bottom with peat combination.
> 
> Carlos


thanks for the reply.. I have sphagnum peat moss from the gardening center, will this work>? if so, how much should i use?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I posted a thread about setting up my tank with Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss, mulm, and Soilmaster here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10563

I didn't use any sand and have found the Soilmaster to be similar in weight to Eco Complete. I'm used to Eco so I don't mind it. The good thing about the Soilmaster Select Charcoal (refers to the color) is that it is available in gray instead of the orange color os Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil. It is also available in most larger cities at Lesco, http://www.lesco.com/ So far, Lesco doesn't charge you any shipping for ordering the stuff and it is cheap at $13 for 50lbs 

rwoehr posted pics of his tank with the Soilmaster Select Charcoal and 3M's Black Color Quartz "T" grade sand if you are worried about the Soilmaster being too lite weight.


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

wow, thanks for all the input! this sure is a blessing! appreciated!!

Matt. is a 50# bag enough for a 75?? thanks


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't know about a ammonia spike as most my plants grow emerse for 6 months before I use them in the tank. I then put the whole root ball in dirt and all. Takes alot of planning and patience. Anyway I have said it before and I will say it again- I am in this for the plants not the fish. 
FYI..I have started using shrimp and they thrive in the dirt bottom tank. I was always told they can't take much ammania,and are very sensitive to poor water quality. So dirt does work if you work it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

RuThY said:


> wow, thanks for all the input! this sure is a blessing! appreciated!!
> 
> Matt. is a 50# bag enough for a 75?? thanks


That is exactly what I used in my 75g. I just dumped it in also, no rinsing or cleaning. It is fairly dusty so I would at least wear a dust mask if you plan on being over the tank when you pour it in. It didn't take long for the dust to settle and I just filled it very slowly. I was going to add 50lbs of the black sand but decided not to, at least for the time being.


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

thank you very much, matt, this really helps.. appreciated!


----------

